# I can't stress this enough. . .



## reptile logic (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Belbe (Mar 12, 2019)

That's SO beautiful. I love it. thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Mar 15, 2019)

reptile logic said:


> View attachment 56692


I don't entirely agree with the message, but I do like the imagery evoked by the prose nonetheless.


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 15, 2019)

I.. just disagree. Emotional stress has claws and clings _*hard*_ - more often than not, you can't shrug it away, especially when its source is something unavoidable (like job or family struggles). Not to mention implying that people voluntarily "pick it up again" or that you can just "let it go" sounds just like one of those "stop being depressed" advices.


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 15, 2019)

That's the wonderful thing about writing from one's own core; one's own thoughts and perspectives. If done well enough, the words may evoke similar thoughts and emotions in others. If done perfectly, all readers will understand what the writer meant.

Obviously, this little piece of prose is not perfect.

One's personal perspective is a powerful thing. The moment the reader decides that it is a judgement against another, rather than describing a personal epiphany, the message becomes lost. My lesson here is learned, and well received.

For what it's worth, my emotional stress had claws, as well as chains. It told me this, repeatedly, for a very long time. In the end, I realized that it was me holding on to it. I would argue that job and family can be considered physical stressors.

Thank you very much for your responses.


----------

